# RACKS



## NorthernWinos (Apr 1, 2007)

Spotted these two beauties along the fence from the road yesterday out in the soybean stubble...


A couple Lefties....









We know there are more out there and have to 'glean' the field before the tractors get out there for spring work....they really mess up a tractor tire.


We saw about 30 deer out in that field one evening this winter...


Hope it dries out this week and we can get out there on some 4 wheelers...or walk.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 1, 2007)

What a great way to spend an afternoon, walking fields. I don't think we'll be doing any of that soon with the snow and rain. What an ugly April Fool's day joke the snow is!


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 1, 2007)

You still have snow???? PWP


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 1, 2007)

Got a fresh batch this morning! A cruel April Fool's day joke on me! Here's a picture of our yard this morning.





April showers bring May flowers, but this isn't the kind of showers I was wanting!


----------



## geocorn (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks beautiful. Wish I was there. Then I could have some your wonderful meal of the week.


----------



## Ippymiss (Apr 1, 2007)

Think Im over the snow, here is a pict of a storm comming in. Looks beautiful


----------



## Ippymiss (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh N.W. My hubby saw these and said, hummmm two different deer..... but they look great. looks like the ones on our deck.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 1, 2007)

Ippymiss said:


> Oh N.W. My hubby saw these and said, hummmm two different deer..... but they look great. looks like the ones on our deck.




After looking at them again they are 'Righties'...both right sided antlers shed off two different bucks.......often you'll find the other one nearby, guess they get lob-sided and shake their heads untill theother sheds off.......These were shook off when they jumped the fence....remeinds me of kids loosing their teeth...they get loose and then they are just gone.


----------



## Mike777 (Apr 2, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> Ippymiss said:
> 
> 
> > Oh N.W. My hubby saw these and said, hummmm two different deer..... but they look great. looks like the ones on our deck.
> ...



some pics from last fall.

My neighbor has those too. I told him its nothing to be ashamed of, there are forest rats everywhere here. The top two pictures are his house.

I avoid discussing mine. The muleys and whitetails have no clue their different.



As long as they dont leave hoofprints in the wood, I let them lay by the deck. 





*Edited by: Mike777 *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 2, 2007)

Friendly devils aren't they???? You need a dog or two to protect your realm....


----------



## Grant (Apr 2, 2007)

Any Hunters out there. I have a picture of a moose that a friend got last fall that you would not believe. I will post it if people want to see it.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 3, 2007)

Let's see Bullwinkle


----------



## Mike777 (Apr 3, 2007)

Yep! I like em soaked in milk and floured with salt and pepper just as much as hanging around. 


*Edited by: Mike777 *


----------



## Grant (Apr 3, 2007)

Here it is. If you don't like hunting don't look. Measures 52" across rack.


You know your Moose is big when you have to call a buddy with a tow truck.


----------



## Mike777 (Apr 3, 2007)

How many freezers does he have?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 3, 2007)

If you hit a moose like that with a car, you would need the tow truck too!
That things legs are as tall as your buddy!


----------



## kutya (Apr 3, 2007)

Now that is a Moose.... Very nice picture.


----------



## Grant (Apr 3, 2007)

Ya, we grow them big up here


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 3, 2007)

That's a really big one and an unusual rack too. 


When we bought this place we didn't live here for awhile...we use to come up regularly, planted a crop and 'camped' here on weekends, Christmas, New Years, etc....When we finally moved here for good we came in mid winter....there was a cow and calf moose living in the yard..had been eating the lawn and bedding down in the lilacs...it was so neat...once we were here full full timewith the dogs they moved on. 


We have found one old smaller moose antler here, it had been chewed on by critter. Last fall we almost hit one with the pickup...I could see it's eyelashes...it was that close...we were just flying down the hiway at night and it crossed in front of us running a full speed...we didn't even have time to hit the brakes...just looked at each other and said..."That was a big moose"..it was frightening..the headlights were hitting right on it's lower thighs..it would have come over and through the windshield.






Now we see about one moose a year, they are not doing too well in this area...some sort of disease from the white tail deer, maybe T.B...we had gotten close to the cow and calf in our yard that winter and they were coughing.....too bad they are fun to spot....Jim saw one last week, about a 900 pounder....had no horns this time of the year, so didn't know if it was a young bull.


Thanks for Posting the photo.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## PeterZ (Apr 3, 2007)

Heh Northern, another hobby I have taken up recently is turning. If you want to send me some racks, I will return the favor by turning you a nice pen and sending it back. I have never turned anything but wood, but am looking forward to turning things like antler. From what I have seen, they make very unique pens.

Do you prefer Cross, Parker, or Monte Blanc? I can do all three styles.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2007)

Did you buy one of those little mini lathes from Woodcraft or
Woodworkers Supply mag.? If you go to a hardwood lumber store you ca
ask them to save you the little cut-offs. My old boss used to get a
couple of boxes a month of some really exotic woods free like that.
They used to give him Zebra wood, Bubinga, Rosewood, Anegra, Puple
Heart and the likes. I have some Rosewood at home if you would like
some. 


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 3, 2007)

When we moved here we had an auction and sold a big box of 'sheds' we had found out in the fields...he kept all the racks he had shot, but the sheds had no sentimental value...now he has started collecting them again, he said he want to carve on them, not sure what but that's his plan.
We have sawn them into disks and made buttons before and used some small ones for door pulls....a Friend took some to make into knife handles, those turned out real nice...he had the blunt end as the handle, and the rest was left natural.


A pen sounds interesting, but they don't have any grain to them...some are almost soft inside.....the interesting part is the outside and the part that is against the skull.....will keep that in mind tho...


----------



## pkcook (Apr 4, 2007)

April 4th and snowing in Dayton, Ohio! 80 degrees yesterday and 29 right now!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. What achange huh.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 5, 2007)

We had snow last weekend and then cold temps...hard on the moral...the lawn rake looks funny with snow around it...


----------



## Grant (Apr 5, 2007)

Today was the first day this week that we didn't have fresh snow on the ground when I got up, I can hear all the replies already about what can expect living in Canada. It's ok though because I love snow.


----------



## kutya (Apr 5, 2007)

It's been snowing here for the past two days. We are planning one final ski trip this weekend before it all melts.....


----------

